# endlich , hab Bestanden



## tomek1983 (28. Mai 2009)

so hab es endlich hinter mir .
Bestanden mit 0 fehler in Warendorf und ohne lehrgang.:m
War halb so schlimm wie ich es mir gedacht habe, 
Rute musste ich nur hinlegen nicht zusammen bauen obwohl das hätte ich auch noch hinbeckommen hatte eine Hechtrute.

MFG und Petri Heil:g          #a


----------



## Lachskiller (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Glückwunsch  :vik::vik:#r

Gruß LK


----------



## Ködervorkoster (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Nochmal Glückwunsch !   #6

Wo gehts denn nu bei Dir los mit den ersten "Köder-Weitwurf-Versuchen"...??  |wavey:


----------



## fisherb00n (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Glückwunsch#6

Ich musste damals die Rute auch nur zusammenlegen...Makrelenrute...hatte nen Kescher dazugelegt, Gaff hab ich auch beigetan...
Der Prüfer fragte mich: Was willst du mit nem Kescher?
Ich: Keschern.
Er: Mit dem Paternoster ist das doch völliger Schwachsinn.
Ich: Geht doch niemanden was an, wie ich mit meinem Kescher umgehe.
Er: Dann mach mal nen Knoten, aber nicht zuziehen.
Ich ziehe zu.
Er: Naja, das hält für die Ewigkeit...bestanden.:vik:

Mein Bruder war mit im Raum und hat mich nur blöd angeguckt:q
Das ist schon 12 Jahre her Oo...|rolleyes


----------



## Tobi94 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

LOL
Naja ich hatte meine Prüfung auch ohne Fehler bestanden allerdings mit Lehrgang.
Ich musste die Rute nicht aufbauen, sondern nor auf die benötigten Sachen zeigen (Karpfenrute).
Aber nochmal Glückwunsch an alle!


----------



## WaveLord (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch..:m
Dann kanns ja direkt los gehen..

Ich musste meine Rute damals zusammenbauen..
Hatte allerdings ne Grundrute für Aal..also No Problem.


----------



## tomek1983 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*



Fischgesindel schrieb:


> Nochmal Glückwunsch !   #6
> 
> Wo gehts denn nu bei Dir los mit den ersten "Köder-Weitwurf-Versuchen"...??  |wavey:




Denke EMSsee oder Feldmarktsee.


----------



## eric_d. (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Hatte meine Prüfung auch erst vor nen Monat.
|schild-g


----------



## elbstint (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Club :vik:


----------



## Pizza-Service (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

#6von mir auch ein dickes |schild-g:vik:

gruß Dirk


----------



## tomek1983 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: endlich , hab Bestanden*

Naja , dieses Forum hat mir aber auch geholfen mit den vielen Hilfreichen beiträgen hier..

Aber jetzt kann es endlich los gehen.


----------

